
GitHub discontinuing GitHub Actions for legacy plans - hunvreus
Just received this email from GitHub:<p><pre><code>  TITLE: Update your plan to keep using GitHub 
  BODY:
    
    Building with GitHub Actions?
    Here’s what you need to know.
    
    We noticed your account @XXX is on a legacy per-repository 
    billing plan. Since you’re also using GitHub Actions (beta),
    we have some important news: Legacy plans will not have 
    access to GitHub Actions when it becomes generally
    available on November 13, 2019.
    
    If you’d like to keep using GitHub Actions with this 
    account after November 13, 2019, talk to your GitHub 
    account manager or contact our Sales Team.</code></pre>
======
briandoll
Looks like great roll-out of this feature and notice to legacy plan holders.
Note that these legacy plans are over 3 years old
([https://github.blog/2016-05-11-introducing-unlimited-
private...](https://github.blog/2016-05-11-introducing-unlimited-private-
repositories/)) and you're still able to keep them, you just don't get access
to some new products/features.

